# Reaper /tuner question



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I used the tuner plug in a couple of times. Nice... but it's 1/2 semi higher than my tuner which seems to be right with a tuning fork? 

What is correct?


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

don't use it myself. is it in the provided list or an add on?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> don't use it myself. is it in the provided list or an add on?


It was in the provided list


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

The tuner on my PODXT is about 1/2 a semitone lower than my Korg for some reason. Doublechecking with a keyboard and some iracks I know are 440 proved that the POD is wrong.


----------

